# Job Prep.



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that brown stuff water proofing?

Cole


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting project.

I have used the "form-a-drain" on one project, we liked it and will use it again.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Is that brown stuff water proofing?
> 
> Cole


Yes it is, I wish I could remember the name of the exact product.....it was new to me. The system is tu-tuff over the footer and up the wall and this drain mat down to the footer. Back fill with stone.

we used to use j-drain with fabric.....I wish I knew more, I didn't ask many questions.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> Yes it is, I wish I could remember the name of the exact product.....it was new to me. The system is tu-tuff over the footer and up the wall and this drain mat down to the footer. Back fill with stone.
> 
> we used to use j-drain with fabric.....I wish I knew more, I didn't ask many questions.


 If you wouldn't mind, would you be able to find a product name for it. Looks interesting.

Cole


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, would you be able to find a product name for it. Looks interesting.
> 
> Cole


absolutlely:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool looking project. Have fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, would you be able to find a product name for it. Looks interesting.
> 
> Cole


Delta-MS "The Foundation Wrap"

http://www.spycor.com/DELTA_MS_foun...m?Click=4921&gclid=CL7Po9K_l6UCFQRM5QodyjSyGg

Without knowing what you use, I'll just tell you what I know as an installer......

The drain mat came with (orange) buttons for fastening, plastic termination strips (that we'll use when final grade is established) and hardened ram-set nails.

The buttons fit right into the dimples, and in our case we just screwed to the plastic webbing of the ICF......overlapping was simple, the dimples work together.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

So there is a little air gap against the icf? I supose could be call a rain screen.

Cole


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> So there is a little air gap against the icf? I supose could be call a rain screen.
> 
> Cole


Yes there is an air gap......I was using "drain mat" loosely....no air gap in my understanding would have been described as a membrane. So I guess, rain screen, might be the same thing........


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I would like to try that on a house some day. If a customer would let me, the las waterproofing I did on an icf didn't work. The company ended up agreeing with me that it shouldn't be recomended but last I checked it still was on there website.

Cole


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for that link WNYcarpenter.

That looks like an interesting product. I might have to try that out.

Cole82, what product did you use on the ICF wall that did not work?

On our last ICF, I used TW-60 from Tamko and also covered it with dimple board for protection. It seemed to adhere pretty well to the foam blocks.

Stuck like effin crazy to itself if you accidentally let it touch while trying to hang it on the wall.

Looks like this product handles the membrane and protection in one step for about the cost of the TW-60 membrane....


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Polyguard 650
Called them and told them it didn't stick to anything. They said I need the primer to make it stick. Used the primer was about as sticky as a post it note. Wouldn't even hold it's own weight up. They said screw it on with fender washers. Pulled long slits in the membraine where the screws were. A huge mess!
http://www.polyguardproducts.com/products/architectural/650waterproofing.htm

Cole


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

we've used so many different products in the last year.....I get lost.........seriously............every time I think I know what we're doing, there's a new procedure.....
So far, the best results have been when we use a heat gun and roller, but C'MON.......


----------

